
Show HN: How attractive is your website? Check using Visual Mind AI - myraahio
https://myraah.io/visualmind
======
kgran
Input: [http://dokimos.org/ajff](http://dokimos.org/ajff) Output: 50% of users
are expected to like your site

Input: [https://www.wikipedia.org/](https://www.wikipedia.org/) Output: 38% of
users are expected to like your site

~~~
gonzo41
Does anyone else miss marquee text on the internet? Internet, you used to be
cool.

~~~
tehlike
Or blink. You can achieve the same effect with css and Js though

------
donatj
I think this thing is just trained to like large hero images. Tried some of
the most beautiful sites I know and got scores in the 10s and 20s, presumably
from the presence of text.

Then I tried a number of sites with worthless huge hero images and got scores
in the 80s.

I mean like all ai, take this with a grain of salt, but I think there is an
obvious bias in this to the 'giant hero image that goes all the way to the
fold' design that a lot of low effort start-up websites use.

~~~
myraahio
Hi, Thanks for your feedback you are right. Currently algo evaluate how a user
will feel...when they look at your site above the fold...it's like tinder you
just look at the pic and decide to swap right or left.. this is based on :
Users make lasting judgments about a website’s appeal within a split second.
This first impression is influential enough to later affect their opinions of
a site’s usability and trustworthiness...of course lot of areas we can
improve...hope u enjoyed..

~~~
Aeolun
But do users really enjoy full size hero images?

~~~
myraahio
That's the reason why program says it's good..

------
merelysounds
The results under "Here are few websites with similar visual scores as yours"
were especially amusing for my site.

I've received a score of 26 and the similar websites were:

\- Generic unstyled XML Access Denied document.

\- Google account log in page.

\- Generic unstyled "Your request has been blocked" text.

\- "Please verify you're a human" HTML error message.

\- Random JSON error message.

I entered my personal website, [https://merely.xyz](https://merely.xyz) . That
website is served with a single request; perhaps it's been classified as an
error page because of that?

~~~
gildas
I tested [https://gildas-lormeau.github.io/](https://gildas-
lormeau.github.io/) (score 56) which is also a single request website. Almost
all the websites with similar visual scores are okay for me.

------
stevekemp
Hrm. Does it really fetch "local" resources?

Visual Mind summary report for [http://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-
data](http://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-data)

38% of users are expected to like your site

Yup. That's a security hole:

[http://13.232.106.1/thumbs/visualmind/aHR0cDovLzE2OS4yNTQuMT...](http://13.232.106.1/thumbs/visualmind/aHR0cDovLzE2OS4yNTQuMTY5LjI1NC9sYXRlc3QvbWV0YS1kYXRh.png)

~~~
myraahio
Thanks for pointing out. Shame on us. :)

~~~
pudsec
Be careful, there's ways around just blocking the IP address;

[https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL2F3c2...](https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL2F3c21ldGFkYXRhLmNvbS9sYXRlc3QvbWV0YS1kYXRh)

~~~
stevekemp
Agreed. I put together a little library to handle denying access to "local"
resources, to abstract this a little and avoid overlooking common mistakes:

[https://github.com/skx/remotehttp](https://github.com/skx/remotehttp)

------
mikro2nd
Complete nonsense in the absence of any sense of _why_ a site is designed the
way it is. Is it a product brochure? Is it something functional (e.g. a search
engine)? Does it target the general public? Or (say) highbrow art
appreciators? Or tech geeks? In each case the aesthetic might be deliberately
designed to attract/repel according to target audience. There is/can be no
generic "attractive".

~~~
myraahio
Hi Thanks for trying. yes context is very important and we will incorporate in
the next version.

------
JohnStrangeII
I'm not very convinced of this AI. I got 96% for
[http://peppermind.com](http://peppermind.com) and only 68% for
[https://talumriel.de](https://talumriel.de) \- I'm almost certain that most
users would prefer talumriel, and both scores them seem overrated to me. I
mean, I really have no clue about design...

~~~
myraahio
Thanks for this really. I looked it and trust me AI has got this completely
wrong ..we will include this as exception when we train again.. thanks for
trying..

~~~
coddle-hark
Wait, how do you know it got it completely wrong?

------
heikkilevanto
My default Apache 404 page got a 38% of users will like it, 26 points for
visually average, 20 for visual and 30 for clarity. After a few different
URLs, my fail2ban kicked in, and the site complained about the URL being
invalid. Fair enough.

~~~
kn100
Hilariously my blog (kn100.me) also got 38 percent and the site provides
screenshots of other sites with similar scores, which were all 404/500 error
pages... I thought my blog looked nice :(

~~~
CapriciousCptl
Using my somewhat powerful but also flawed neuro net trained on over 20 years
of intensive web usage gives your blog design a thumbs up. One suggestion is
adding padding-top: 1em to the "Posts" heading to make it more clearly
separated from the quick summary above it and more clearly related to the
content below it.

------
modinfo
Most of the page contains punctuation errors, even in the title.

Remove the space before the question mark.

In English, it is always an error. There should be no space between a sentence
and its ending punctuation, whether that's a period, a question mark, or an
exclamation mark. There should also be no space before a colon, semicolon, or
comma.

~~~
myraahio
Thanks for the input..will change..

------
lionkor
I dont want to sound like a hater here, but why is it that so many people in
this thread claim a 72% score?

This whole thing seems to me like it isn't any AI by the common understanding,
but just a few hardcoded scores and criteria.

Now, thats probably wrong, and the AI is super neat, but I think it doesn't
look very good when it does that.

I dont think the chances are high that so many different websites all score
exactly 72%. Not 71, not 73, 72.

Its weird. Now the whole site looks nice and all, I saw the papers referenced,
too.

But again, when I read that it's "97% accurate", I wonder how that is even
measured? I understand that there are measures of how easy to use a site is,
etc. So I wonder what cases those 3% were, where your AI was "wrong"? Did you
hand-review them, or what?

~~~
myraahio
Thanks for trying out. yes you are right. Tips are not upto the mark. Our algo
tries to put a site in 8 buckets -b,..+A and provides tips. So it's not that
accurate when evaluating 50% versus 53% but mostly accurate with difference of
over 10%.. so 50% won't be same as 60% for example.. of course it is based on
limited amount of data we had to guess it..point taken.. we really appreciate
your feedback and will incorporate.. cool.

------
doomlaser
> Your site is visually VERY GOOD

> Your website is better than 72% of millions+ websites analysed by Visual
> MIND AI

for: [http://doomlaser.com](http://doomlaser.com)

What's it actually doing under the hood? Just taking a screen grab of the
first few hundred vertical pixels x the full width? What's the actual
resolution that it's grabbing, and how does the algorithm work and come up
with scores? Is the system backed by some sort of data from a representative
group of users?

~~~
myraahio
Individual metrics 60/60 means u have fine balance...Algo keeps on refining as
it processes more data..scores are just indicative not to taken as absolute
basis. Thanks for trying.

~~~
GistNoesis
Nice site. It should display the max achievable score. The round fill bar
makes it seem like it could go to 100.

I only realized it when trying it on itself :
[https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL215cm...](https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL215cmFhaC5pby9pbmRleC5waHAvdmlzdWFsbWluZA==)

Also doesn't work on my website
[https://gistnoesis.github.io/StlToRelief/](https://gistnoesis.github.io/StlToRelief/)

------
niknetniko
The site mentions:

> Visual Mind is an AI engine specifically designed for understanding and
> scoring visual appearance of a website. Visual Mind has analyzed over a
> million websites to achieve an accuracy rate of over 97%.

How does accuracy work in a project like this, where the result is subjective?

------
nf__85
“You can improve visual score by using better images and improving site layout
to make it little more denser.”

These suggestions need to be improved if they are going to be the output of
this tool.

Better images? Define better. It doesn’t ask what the images or site are
trying to achieve. Maybe for their intended purpose these images are the best.

And making it more dense? Again, why?

If you’re going to give design feedback it might be valuable to consider what
valuable design feedback looks like. There are books on this.

~~~
myraahio
Agree that recco are not that upto the mark at the moment as it is just the
first version...hence we called it tips. I appreaciate your feedback and
thanks for trying ..

------
ajani
It has a bias and standard score for sites that have large text with images
above the fold including it's own site.

So

[https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind](https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind)

netflix.com

primevideo.com

ALL score an exact 72%.

Not convincing.

------
sillysaurusx
Amusingly, from the comments here, it seems like everyone wants some kind of
"HotOrNot" service for websites. Crowdsource the ratings! Then you can drop
the "A" from "AI" :)

~~~
insickness
A HotOrNot service for websites is exactly what this AI is claiming to
replicate. It's claiming to predict how _users_ will like your website.

------
mtm7
Tried it on my personal site, which I’ve received a lot of compliments on.

Input: [https://mtm.dev](https://mtm.dev)

Output: 38% of users are expected to like your site

------
pkolaczk
My personal blog site scored only 20 and the AI said the layout was too
complex, although the layout is quite minimalistic :(

[https://pkolaczk.github.io/](https://pkolaczk.github.io/)

~~~
tgv
It must be the ł...

~~~
pkolaczk
Oh yeah, some of my foreign friends thought it was dirt on their display when
they first saw my name.

------
LordAtlas
Sorry, this seems like just a random number generator to me.

------
thekeele
My website is a glorified footer and it managed "72% of users are expected to
like your site"

This is an interesting concept and another way to get feedback besides asking
friends / co-workers.

Would like to see the "Tips" section expanded in future iterations.

Website: [https://keele.codes/](https://keele.codes/) Report:
[https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL2tlZW...](https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL2tlZWxlLmNvZGVz)

~~~
jcims
Mine's one image and got the same haha

[http://yo.wtf](http://yo.wtf) report:
[https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL3lvLn...](https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL3lvLnd0Zg==)

------
rancar2
[https://www.caredash.com/](https://www.caredash.com/)

96% of users are expected to like your site.
[https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL0Nhcm...](https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL0NhcmVEYXNoLmNvbQ==)

We use Bootstrap at CareDash with larger hero images on landers with clear
calls to action. This structure tends to perform well on A/B Tests too as it
leads the user to the action meant to be taken.

------
forgotmypw17
I gave my website without the login credentials and got 38% for the 401 page.
Then I added the credentials and got the same exact percentage. I know the
creds worked, because the screenshot changed. I'm not going to say this
assessment site is completely useless, because the colorized screenshots at
the bottom are pretty cool and give me more theme ideas, but other than
that...

And I can't even save the images, because they are just all the same
screenshot, base64-embedded in the HTML and then altered with JavaScript-based
filters! What is that!?

~~~
myraahio
Score is really base don the screenshot generated. If something is hidden
behind the login system can't read it so will get error. We may in future have
a functionality to upload ur own screenshot instead of taking it by machine.
Thanks for the feedback.

------
anmolparashar
> Visual Mind summary report for [http://usecastup.com](http://usecastup.com)
> \- 72% of users are expected to like your site. Your site is visually
> awesome. You can further improve it by using better images and considering
> little denser layout.

Well, although I'm happy with the comment, that "72%" seems made up entirely.

------
disillusioned
Heh. It scored the CloudFlare DDoS protection page that it hit before my site
as 26, so I've got that going for me, which is nice.

~~~
jsemrau
Nice, I got a 26 for my test page as well. It's on the same level as
google.com.

------
bArray
@myraahio Given how quickly your site runs, I'm not entirely sure it runs a
neural network - seems more like some weighted analysis based on some defined
measures on simple algorithms? I'll take a wild stab and guess that you're
doing some analysis, some manual labeling and k-means clustering?

I would really consider running a light weight network over a small image
(down-scaled to something like 320x200), if you're only binning classes then
you should be able to get it to <1ms on a low-power CPU. Given how much web
pages vary, you'll likely need upwards of 10k training images.

Consider having some feature on your site to allow users to help rate pages
(with moderation oversight).

It's a good start anyway! I look forward to seeing this in the future!

Edit: Also consider some expansion opportunities - rating screenshots of
software interfaces, mobile phone apps, etc, etc.

~~~
myraahio
@bArray really appreciate your feedback. Especially expansion opportunity.

DL model is trained on the GPU - heavy AWS instance..end point rests on
smaller instance. Sometimes it gives faster results when you run a URL which
it has already processed. It will happen in case of famous sites. For new
sites it need to process the info so it takes about 10 seconds to create
report.

------
pmlnr
What on earth do you base "looks good" on?! On who's taste or what exact data
it's based on?

------
Silhouette
Interesting idea, but it says the first site I tried doesn't exist, so
apparently there are some problems at the moment.

Edit: Actually, _all_ of the small/personal sites I've tried are failing,
though a couple of big names worked. Is this a spoof?

~~~
myraahio
Hi can u pls let me know which website you tried ?

~~~
a_square_peg
Mine doesn't work either - [https://oikolab.com](https://oikolab.com).

~~~
myraahio
Must have something went wrong .. when i ran your site i got this:

[https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL29pa2...](https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL29pa29sYWIuY29t)

~~~
a_square_peg
Interesting, it works now. Thanks for looking into it. Really interesting
tool!

------
narrationbox
It is actually not too bad:

[https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL05hcn...](https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL05hcnJhdGlvbmJveC5jb20=)

------
quickthrower2
I love the idea but it is of limited use to me right now:

How do I know this metric is any good?

What does “attractiveness” mean and what desired outcomes does it correlate
to?

For example HN is ugly (sorry for the candor!) but it’s a plus - it’s a
statement about what you write being most important and also by not changing
the ui it’s lovely to use. Now compare that to Reddit which might come though
as a prettier site at first glance but bitching about the Reddit ui and then
someone mentioning old.reddit and friends is a trope: lots of people hate the
Reddit ui. So on some metric that matters to me HN wins.

Finally - if I score X how do I actually improve the score?

------
vicjicama
I got 84% for my site
[https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL3BhZ2...](https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL3BhZ2V3cy5jb20=)

I usually visit page performance sites to get some tips on things to improve
on the performance, I think that this is a great idea to have a score on the
appearance as well.

I got "You can further improve it by using better images and considering
little denser layout." as a tip to improve, it would be great if there could
be more details on the feedback.

~~~
myraahio
Appreciate u tried. Will get there..

------
salutonmundo
I tried it on [http://www.arngren.net/](http://www.arngren.net/) and it just
said "The URL provided is not correct."

------
wraptile
Very cool idea but it just does not seem to work just yet. My blog got 26
which I think looks quite nice
([http://granitosaurus.rocks](http://granitosaurus.rocks)) but some random
color rainbow websites score double that (like already pointed out:
[http://dokimos.org/ajff](http://dokimos.org/ajff))

Are there any visual design scoring systems that somewhat work?

------
DataCrayon
[https://datacrayon.com](https://datacrayon.com) gets a visual appearance
score of 90, but a visual clarity score of 20. "60% of users are expected to
like your site"[1].... interesting

[1]
[https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL2RhdG...](https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL2RhdGFjcmF5b24uY29t)

------
atum47
[https://victorribeiro.com](https://victorribeiro.com) \- oh man, my site is
only visually average.

[https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL3ZpY3...](https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL3ZpY3RvcnJpYmVpcm8uY29t)

------
hutattedonmyarm
Mine is supposed to be good looking (score 90), but too complex (score 20).
It’s a simple content in the middle + sidebar layouts. Indeed, very complex.

------
eruci
68% of users are expected to like [https://geocode.xyz](https://geocode.xyz)

Here are few websites with similar visual scores as yours Facebook.com
Vogue.com Microsoft.com ... I think I'm in good company.

While my personal blog [https://eruci.com](https://eruci.com) is really ugly:

"38% of users are expected to like your site"

Same as "Google.com"

------
bird_monster
I had to do it.

Visual Mind summary report for [http://pornhub.com](http://pornhub.com)

72% of users are expected to like your site

------
andersco
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say. One big missing piece here
is context. Attractive to whom? And in what context?

My site is all about minimalism -
[https://www.anders.co/](https://www.anders.co/) \- it got an average score.
And I guess that is fair. It was also compared to google.com, which I would
say is anything but average.

------
Zealotux
I achieved 60 (72% of users will like it) with my side-project[1] which is
mostly an artwork, I believe its colorfulness helped the score a lot. I'd love
for the algorithm to give me clear indications on what it believes I should
improve, e.g. make this button wider, make the image bigger.

[1][https://bonfiretabletop.com](https://bonfiretabletop.com)

~~~
myraahio
Many thanks for your feedback. We will work on that. Very useful insight.

------
pawnednow
my site [https://hackerspad.net](https://hackerspad.net) scored a 26 while the
tool itself scored a 60. Furthermore, for both scores it says and I quote

    
    
      You can further improve it by using better images and considering little denser layout.
    

So as far as I think, we all have been had by this well designed funnel.

~~~
lionkor
its definitely just a handful of scores and a handful of comments that get
picked rather randomly. Just count the amount of "72%" posts in the comments
here

------
LegitGandalf
I had doubts about your tool, then I tried it on my site:

>84% of users are expected to like your site

I now think your tool is the best thing since sliced bread!

~~~
thomasahle
I got 23% and now I know for certain the whole thing ss a terrible idea.

------
fortran77
The most popular website on the Internet gets a score of "good" with "60% of
users may like it".
[https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL3JlZG...](https://myraah.io/index.php/visualmind/report/aHR0cDovL3JlZGRpdC5jb20=)

------
elwell
[https://clojure.org/](https://clojure.org/) \--> 25%

[https://golang.org/](https://golang.org/) \--> 60%

As a Clojurist, and one who chooses languages based on the attractiveness of
their homepage, I'm confused.

------
dewey
Apparently my website
([https://annoying.technology](https://annoying.technology)) is as beautiful
as the Cloudflare captcha page:
[https://i.imgur.com/YNmSCkH.png](https://i.imgur.com/YNmSCkH.png)

------
marvinblum
I don't know... my website looks "average" and only 30% will consider my
website clean? My website is so minimalistic, that I think the score should be
higher.

[https://marvinblum.de/](https://marvinblum.de/)

------
different_sort
This is neat, thank you for sharing.

I'm using the publii default theme on my website and it ranks quite high. It
said to get an even higher ranking I should consider denser content, which
makes sense given I just moved to publii and it's a bit light right now.

------
mstipetic
I'm getting visually stunning for [https://msb.com](https://msb.com) but I'm
confused does it look only above the fold or the whole site? The screenshots
only seem to show the top of the website

~~~
myraahio
At the moment only above the fold. That is the first impression on the user.
Algo works on first impression basis.

~~~
mstipetic
Ah cool, makes sense. Thanks!

------
systematical
[https://www.spacejam.com/](https://www.spacejam.com/) scores 72% of users
liking that site. Okay. I guess it takes nastolgia into account...

I wonder how my geocities page from elementary school ranks?

------
loph
"The URL provided is not correct" \-- funny, it seems to work in a web
browser.

~~~
myraahio
Something must have went wrong. can you provide the site link. sometimes if
some space is after the url while copy pasting can cause this error. Thanks
for trying.

~~~
desman
same here for multiple URLs that definitely work if pasted directly into the
browser.

------
hijklmno
Well Google got only 38% and they are widely successful. So I guess this is
all vanity.

~~~
myraahio
This algo only rates sites on how good visuals are not on utility. Google is a
site where you go primarily for utility but ALGo says if you make your site
like google only 38% of people are expected to like it.

------
MichaelZuo
The categorization might need some calibration.

I got “ Your website is better than 72% of millions+ websites analysed by
Visual MIND AI” which implies above average.

Though it also spits out “your site is VERY GOOD”. Doesn’t quite gel with a
72th percentile score.

~~~
myraahio
yes u are right and thanks for the feedback. It's hard to say if you score is
72 out of 100 is it good very good or excellent.. we are just following what
happens in the exam so 70% is good enough..not to be taken literally...moral
of the story if score is above 60% the site is good...not to be taken as
negative...

~~~
social_quotient
I guess this sort of depends on the sample set. If it was fed all webby award
winners and sites from dribbble then scoring a 51 would be somewhat amazing.
An exam has an absolute range given an absolute understood input. I suppose
the weird thing here is that we don’t know the inputs. If mainly HN and UX
conscious forms have been using the system then 51 is also good.

I don’t have an answer here but it got me thinking. Thanks for this demo! My
company site scored a 72 and I might be happy about that.

------
can16358p
All I'm getting a generic info page without scores, and when I click the
button to show my score, it shows "Error posting feed", taking me to the
initial page. Is the app broken, or am I missing a catch?

~~~
myraahio
Pls try again. Sometimes when the model is not able to predict within certain
time it gives that error.

Appreciate for highlighting this. We are fixing it.

------
condercet
It seems like for this to be successful you'd want access to
engagement/conversion data to train your model on. Google / Facebook would be
positioned to execute on that, others less so.

------
refactor_master
It assigns itself the same mediocre score of 60 as it does for Apple.com?

------
godmode2019
High scores for my companies website
[https://thewolf.co.nz](https://thewolf.co.nz)

Do I wonder how accurate this could be and what the training data is.

------
JPLeRouzic
Visual Mind summary report for
[http://news.ycombinator.com](http://news.ycombinator.com)

56% of users are expected to like your site

~~~
mellosouls
Also:

 _Overall your site has good layout and visuals. You can further improve your
score by using more vibrant images._

------
amitheonlyone
I got score 42 and 60 on visual appearance. My site is just a black page with
a content editable paragraph.

With only two likes of text, which looks something like

Notes

\--------------------------------

Wtire your notes here

------
bochoh
I achieved a 84 (96% of users will like it) with my side project [1].

[1][https://smallsms.app](https://smallsms.app)

------
saagarjha
Sadly the URL field didn’t turn off corrections, so typing my own domain (my
name, lowercase, concatenated) was a bit of a challenge on my iPad…

~~~
myraahio
Thanks for the feedback. Will improve.

------
techbio
The score to aim for appears to be 38%.

[https://techbio.org](https://techbio.org) is reasonably close, with 44%

------
jcims
Getting lots of good feedback, I think it's a fun idea and maybe with some
effort it will turn into a winner for you. Good luck!

------
olivierduval
Why do people forget that AI is just a buzzword for some kind of pattern
matching ? So it's obviously NOT able to evaluate "creative" capabilites
because... well... creativity is about being DIFFERENT and not the same.

Moreover, a site like Facebook is attractive NOT because of its design
(mainly) but because of the service it provides. So a Facebook designed clone
will have no interest, even if it looks like Facebook.

To me, it looks like it's just the wrong tool for the problem to be solved

~~~
hansvm
> So it's obviously NOT able to evaluate "creative" capabilites because...
> well... creativity is about being DIFFERENT and not the same.

Neural nets can approximate any function as accurately as you'd like. Blindly
shoving whole sites prelabled by their creativity into a convnet seems likely
to end poorly, but that doesn't mean a better training method can't be applied
which more faithfully represents the problem domain (no clue what the inside
of this particular tool looks like, just commenting on the general
infeasibility claim).

> So a Facebook designed clone will have no interest, even if it looks like
> Facebook.

Doesn't this site just claim that appearances _also_ matter, not that a
polished turd will be successful?

~~~
olivierduval
> just commenting on the general infeasibility claim

I agree: the main problem of "AI" is the knowledge base used. And the biais
associated. Which mean that you can correct any biais by changing the
reference... but introducing other biaises.

It would be possible to use such a tool either to focus on smaller tasks
(let's say: focusing only on photo gallery of professional photographer
websites) and be more specific (but less creative) or to grow the knowledge
base to include paintings, architecture, object design to exact more general
design principles (gestalt and so...)

In the end, the "AI" will be to create new "mixes" of different already used
concepts... but I don't see how it would be able to create new concepts. The
"AI" will - as much as I understand the technology - stay inside the space
defined by it's knowledge base. If all the website of the knowledge base have
only white or black background, the "AI" can't "think" to use a green
background, because it doesn't have any inference mecanism to think of the
background color as any color. It is limited to the background that was fed.

~~~
hansvm
> In the end, the "AI" will be to create new "mixes" of different already used
> concepts... but I don't see how it would be able to create new concepts. The
> "AI" will - as much as I understand the technology - stay inside the space
> defined by it's knowledge base. If all the website of the knowledge base
> have only white or black background, the "AI" can't "think" to use a green
> background, because it doesn't have any inference mecanism to think of the
> background color as any color. It is limited to the background that was fed.

"AI" that does what we want is limited to whatever rules we impose on it. For
a lot of problems the most efficient way to impose rules is to provide a set
of samples and interpolate, but if we have _some_ way to meaningfully define
creativity (which I don't think will be feasible in general any time in the
near future, maybe ever) then we can produce an architecture which matches
that definition (and if we're hung up on the generative portion of that, a
trivial though expensive way to accomplish generation is to enumerate outputs
and check if they match our definition for creativity).

"AI" isn't limited to the samples it's given; it's limited to the biases we
impose. We can explicitly impose a bias that says hue matters if we so desire.

~~~
olivierduval
IMHO, "creativity" is all about breaking existing rules, replacing them
partially or totally with others. In math, it's a new axiom set,
allowing/forbidding new inferences. And it's also using analogies with other
domains to find new intuitions and new deductions.

However, the main problem with creativity is not reducing the knowledge base,
it's finding new knowledges to extend the knowledge space consistently.
Sometimes enumeration or automatic generation can help... but in that case,
it's "only" a fixed set of meta-rules

------
amelius
Since this is ML-based, I'm getting the feeling that the real question this
answers is: how _average_ is your website?

------
vixen99
[https://wattsupwiththat.com/](https://wattsupwiththat.com/) gets 96%.

------
atxbcp
Doesn't work on my website: "The URL provided is not correct"

------
mimixco
Mine[0] scored 96%, so I'm pretty stoked, but I do have a background in visual
design so maybe their AI looks at some of those standard conventions.

[0][http://mimix.io](http://mimix.io)

------
X6S1x6Okd1st
Is this actually a problem people find themselves in?

------
_def
"Your website is visually GOOD"

Well thank you dear AI!

------
tpetry
How do you calculate the clarity score?

------
arpitbbhayani
[https://arpitbhayani.me](https://arpitbhayani.me)

66% of users are expected to like your site :D

------
forgot_user1234
it gave my website 80. ️

~~~
Zealotux
May I ask what's your website?

------
bobbydreamer
www.bobbydreamer.com is 38%

